
Rognan robotic furniture for small space living - wallflower
https://ikea.today/ikea-explores-future-living-for-the-many/
======
falsedan
Wrong link, should be [https://ikea.today/rognan-robotic-furniture-for-small-
space-...](https://ikea.today/rognan-robotic-furniture-for-small-space-
living/)

~~~
tomglynch
How does a wrong link get this many upvotes?

~~~
hjk05
Likely the add agency hired by IKEA to put attention on this got the link
wrong but the likes they’ve arranged rolled in just the same.

------
mr_t
I've started to sleep on the floor (better said, on two or three blankets on
the floor) a year ago because I've read somewhere it helps with back aches.
The first week was weird and uncomfortable, but I got used to it quickly.

I've never slept that well (frequent sleepless nights before switchting to the
ground) and my aches almost vanished.

I got rid of my bed since I didn't need it anymore and realized how much space
it took (I live in a single room in a shared appartment). Now my smallish room
seems so much bigger, I literally can't even use all that space efficiently (I
live quite minimalistic).

Sure, this isn't for everyone, but overall I can't stop thinking that
something I took for granted (everyone needs a bed, right?) is in fact nothing
but an accessoire that, in retrospect, even decresed my quality of sleep,
therefore even my quality of life.

~~~
tomglynch
Do you sleep in the same spot every night? I'm chuckling at the idea of you
getting tired and just picking a random bit of floor within your house to lie
down.

~~~
jcims
You have to bless the spot by circling it three times first.

~~~
kylek
There's a great spot by the window but i have to roll 90 degrees every 15
minutes to stay in the sun

------
ahoka
Do people really want to live in such slave dwellings? These futuristic
minihomes keep popping up in media, but is this really the solution? The
people I know who live in small apartments cannot even afford new furniture. I
used to live in 25m2 and the last thing I wanted was these automatons.

~~~
brabel
In Stockholm and other cities in Europe, people are more than happy to live in
tiny apartments around 30sqm that look like the one in the video. Examples in
the best areas of Stockholm downtown:
[https://www.hemnet.se/bostader?location_ids%5B%5D=925970&loc...](https://www.hemnet.se/bostader?location_ids%5B%5D=925970&location_ids%5B%5D=473448&item_types%5B%5D=bostadsratt&living_area_max=35)

~~~
deytempo
until there is 0 risk of a fire on apartment X spreading to apartment Y, I
don’t think I could rest easy in an apartment with all of my stuff.

~~~
cbzoiav
Modern building standards make it extremely likely a fire cannot pass between
units (you can never realistically entirely remove it - people occassionally
do things like hang sheets off balconies or store tanks of fuel etc). This is
before we talk about how many fires are put out by fire brigades before
they've fully destroyed a single unit.

Honestly - the risk of a fire in your own apartment is drastically higher than
the risk of it being engulfed in a fire caused outside of it.

------
ulrikrasmussen
Why would it need to be robotic? If the friction on those tracks is low
enough, then it should be possible to move the whole setup by hand.

~~~
seren
Even with low friction, you probably need to apply brakes at rest to avoid
having it to move uncontrollably at the wrong time. But certainly it could be
manual.

By using a motorized motion, you have more freedom in the design, and you can
likely move heavier load. Not everyone is necessarily fit enough to push,
squat, or reach some part.

But this is a good point and I hope you can use the system without power,
because it would suck to sleep on the ground because you have a power outage.

~~~
ulrikrasmussen
Braking could certainly be done without motors by requiring a handle to be
squeezed while moving. With heavier loads I might see the point in using
motors, but I think a few pulleys could do the trick as well.

My point is mostly that the robotic part seems to be slapped on to make the
whole thing seem more futuristic, when in reality it is just a clever design
for a folding bed.

~~~
seren
Even if I don't want to be too cynical, it is probably easier to raise funding
for robotic furniture than furniture on wheels...

------
w_t_payne
Man the future looks depressing.

~~~
michaelt
I see what you mean - but things like sofa beds and murphy beds have been with
us for decades.

Is a motorised sofa bed any more depressing than a regular sofa bed? Or is it
more the implication they see such furniture as a growth market?

------
PeterStuer
I can't be the only one that lol'ed when they didn't dive into bed together. I
see what you did there, IKEA.

------
LUmBULtERA
"Sir, are you classified as human?" "Negative, I am a meat popsicle."

Reminds me of Korben Dallas' place.

~~~
wlkr
I think of his and similar styled apartments often. Clips for those who aren't
aware [0] [1]. Bears resemblance to the Capsule Tower [2] [3].

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzOHhzk7zJ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzOHhzk7zJ0)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZFH4wCLVXY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZFH4wCLVXY)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nakagin_Capsule_Tower](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nakagin_Capsule_Tower)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXRJE2caPNY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXRJE2caPNY)

------
buboard
> Cities are booming and at the same time living spaces are shrinking.

That's not necessary with the right allocation of shared spaces. Are
workspaces "shrinking" because more people work in coworking spaces?

Designers should stop pretending that prison-cell living is something
desireable, it's not.

------
rypskar
Wonder if the name is from the small Norwegian village
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rognan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rognan)
and why they did go for that name

~~~
Luc
They always use Norwegian place names for their beds.

------
seren
Has anyone any idea what standards might apply to autonomous moving part
inside a home ?

I am not sure that it actually exists, but at some point, someone is going to
be crushed by its moving furniture or trapped in the sofa.

------
deytempo
The irony here is if you have enough money to afford this sort of thing, why
would you live in a small space?

~~~
michaelt
Although the video depicts tiny one-room apartments, the second market for
this is people who'd like some extra space without the cost and inconvenience
of extending their house or moving house.

i.e. if you're willing to pay $2000 to get space for a home office or exercise
space, that'll get you a pretty fancy folding bed - but it's a fraction of the
cost of an extra bedroom.

~~~
ghaff
You don’t need something robotic but I expect folding beds (especially outside
the most expensive cities) see a lot of use in guest bedrooms and similar. A
traditional bed sort of locks a room into a guest bedroom function even if
it’s rarely used as such. Better to have a sofa bed of some sort and use it
for whatever purpose most of the time.

------
ltc5505
“Hey Siri, retract the bed into the rear of the kitchen wall and spin the
bathroom 180°.”

